# Looking for a wheel builder in the North/Central NJ area



## iluvlook

Hi all,

As the title states, I'm looking for a mechanic who is capable of rebuilding wheels. If you have any recommendations on anyone who is good at this, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## merckxman

http://www.wheelfineimports.com/



iluvlook said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As the title states, I'm looking for a mechanic who is capable of rebuilding wheels. If you have any recommendations on anyone who is good at this, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## fasteddy

Mike Johnson at Wheelfine is the best in the business.


----------



## lawrence

Would Hamilton Twp. NJ be too far away for you? I know a guy that does bike work on the side out of his home garage and also rebuilds wheels. I've used him and he's pretty good. 609-613-5902


----------



## iluvlook

Thanks for the reccomendations.

lawrence- Hamilton twnshp isnt far for me, at all. I work in Princeton so i wouldnt be too far away.


----------



## stoked

You could post this thread on mtbnj.com. There are many active users that could help you out.


----------



## stb222

Jason at Halter's in monmouth junction builds a mean wheel and they are very close to princeton.

I have also heard good things about the wheel building from wheel fine.


----------



## nickb4

Mark at Campmor in Paramus (not open Sunday)


----------



## lawrence

*Wheelfine*

Two problems I have with Wheelfine. Difference of opinion here, he uses locking glue on the spokes. I don't think that's necessary. If you have the correct tension, the spokes shouldn't loosen. Spokes always loosen because I was taught by a wheel builder they act as shock absorbers and everytime you go over a bump or rough road, the spokes flex, same as stretching. They stretch and come back again. And the heavier the rider, the more the flexing or stretching. Eventually needing tightening. The wheel going out of true tells you the spokes ahve stretched. Also using locking glue makes it tougher to true the wheel down the road and may cause stripping of the nipples when trying to break them loose. And Michael Johnson at Wheelfine has an attitude that he doesn't deal with low end bikes or low end riders. Everybody has to start somewhere.


----------



## DaveG

*stretch?*



lawrence said:


> Two problems I have with Wheelfine. Difference of opinion here, he uses locking glue on the spokes. I don't think that's necessary. If you have the correct tension, the spokes shouldn't loosen. Spokes always loosen because I was taught by a wheel builder they act as shock absorbers and everytime you go over a bump or rough road, the spokes flex, same as stretching. They stretch and come back again. And the heavier the rider, the more the flexing or stretching. Eventually needing tightening. The wheel going out of true tells you the spokes ahve stretched. Also using locking glue makes it tougher to true the wheel down the road and may cause stripping of the nipples when trying to break them loose. And Michael Johnson at Wheelfine has an attitude that he doesn't deal with low end bikes or low end riders. Everybody has to start somewhere.


I am not sure what you mean by stretch. I would agree that there is flexing that goes on during normal riding but having a stainless steel spoke actualy stretch is another story. I have not experienced an overall loss in tension of the spokes over time that one might expect if spokes were constantly stretching. As for Wheelfine, I have never had a wheel built there but it is certainly a very unique shop and Michael is clearly very passionate about cycling


----------



## Nielly

Thought I'd add a little to this thread in case anyone's interested in handbuilt wheels from Wheelfine. I had been toying with the idea of getting a set of tubular wheels built up for the Orbea for a while now. I have a set of Neutrons for it and they are nice and light but I always thought the ride was harsh (mostly due to the clinchers). The thing that pushed me back ober the edge I think was that I took the Pinarello down off the rack and took it for a spin a few weeks back (which has handbuilt tubulars). What a difference, I don't know why I ever switched to clinchers. Thinking convenience most likely and at the time clincher were supposedly getting much better. 
Then I ran across this thread mentioning Wheelfine and my interest was piqued. I decided to go check out the shop in Lambertville to see if he had anything worthwhile. What a neat little shop, cramed with all kinds of stuff. I talked to Mike for a while and we discussed the wheel options. I wanted to use record hubs to keep the campy theme going and I always liked their hubs. Mike had various tubular rims and suggested a set of NOS Fir ST120's. I wanted them to be a sturdy everyday wheel. I had been through many sets of wheels/rims on the Pinarello and didn't want to get anything too light and needing constant truing. Mike managed to dig up a matching set of 32 hole rims and laced them up with DT straight guage spokes 3X, 1.8mm on the front and NDS rear and 2.0mm DS rear (maybe a little overkill!). 
Anyway the wheels, of course, came out beautifully, perfectly true. These are not especially light weight, like 1750g without the skewers. The ride though is like butter, so smooth, yet they are very responsive (they are stiffer laterally than the Neutrons) and feel great when out of the saddle accelerating or climbing and the tubular tires are so nice. I notice a bit more drag when decending compared the the Neutrons but that's to be expected. I'm expecting to get good service out of these and will probably transfer them to the next bike. 
Anyone looking to get a set of custom wheels built up should definitely give Mike a call.


----------



## veloduffer

iluvlook said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As the title states, I'm looking for a mechanic who is capable of rebuilding wheels. If you have any recommendations on anyone who is good at this, please let me know. Thanks.


Rich at Bicycle Tech in Lincoln Park is a very good wheelbuilder.


----------

